# Eye Strain?



## robertclack (Nov 15, 2010)

I have a Kindle paperwhite, but I've considered moving to a Fire. I'm concerned with the move from eInk, which is as easy on my eyes as reading a newspaper. Is this a valid concern?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It can be.  The Fire is backlit -- it's essentially a computer screen.  It's a very GOOD screen, and the brightness is nicely adjustable.  Additionally, for reading, you can switch to a 'sepia' mode which is easier on the eyes.  

BUT, in my opinion, if you're mainly reading, it's not a good move.  It's not, for me better than an eInk device.  In fact I rarely read on either of my Fires.  Rather, I use them for games, web browsing, some video, etc.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm just the opposite of Ann; I seldom read on my KK anymore. I've set the reading app on my Fire to sepia background and find it very comfortable to read with - and I sometimes read for hours. Also, there are times when I just don't feel like reading and want something else. The games I have give me a break from reading. For some the heavier weight of the Fire becomes a problem also.

But really, you'll have to be the judgeas to whether or not reading on a back lit screen bothers you. If you have a problem using a computer screen for any length of time, and if you'll primarily be reading on the device or if weight is an issue for you, then yeah, you'll probably want to stick with a Kindle. Or, you could always order the Fire, try it out for a month and if it bothers you reading on it, return it within the return time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> I'm just the opposite of Ann; I seldom read on my KK anymore. I've set the reading app on my Fire to sepia background and find it very comfortable to read with - and I sometimes read for hours. Also, there are times when I just don't feel like reading and want something else. The games I have give me a break from reading. For some the heavier weight of the Fire becomes a problem also.


See, and I absolutely don't want the distractions. When I do start to read on my Fire, I find my attention wandering and I end up with some game. OR I just put it down and go to my PW. 

I also think that you might find the PW superior to the Fire if you tried it -- didja know there's a new one coming out end of September? 

Agree about the weight, though: the Fire is significantly heavier than an eInk Kindle (except maybe the DX).



HappyGuy said:


> But really, you'll have to be the judgeas to whether or not reading on a back lit screen bothers you. If you have a problem using a computer screen for any length of time, and if you'll primarily be reading on the device, then yeah, you'll probably want to stick with the Kindle. Or, you could always order the Fire, try it out if a month and if it bothers you reading on it, return it within the return time.


Totally agree!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

robertclack said:


> I have a Kindle paperwhite, but I've considered moving to a Fire. I'm concerned with the move from eInk, which is as easy on my eyes as reading a newspaper. Is this a valid concern?


Another concern is where will you be reading? It is almost impossible to read on a Fire outside. Now seeing as how I am the nosy sort, why are you thinking about switching devices?
I own both a Fire and an e-ink reader.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> See, and I absolutely don't want the distractions. When I do start to read on my Fire, I find my attention wandering and I end up with some game.


My problem is that I focus too much on my reading - my wife complains about not being able to get my attention when I read - I really submerge myself into the story. Distractions don't ... well, distract me. 

robertclack brings up another good consideration. But then I don't read outside. If all you'll be doing is reading, since you already have a PW stay with it. If you're exploring, interested, curious, wondering and you can afford it, give the Fire a try (but wait until the new models come out later this month). TNSTATMK (There's No Such Thing As Too Many Kindles )


----------

